# Dnr having a bad day!!



## nolimitatall (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 20, 2014)

Hahaha!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow!!!  idjits . . .


----------



## Quailbriar (Jan 20, 2014)

I guess it just happens to the best of us!!!&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## deadend (Jan 20, 2014)

Warms my heart.


----------



## erock (Jan 20, 2014)

I've noticed that none of the regular posters from here on the coast are commenting/laughing at this pic. lol

 Aint nobody got time for an hour long "safety check".


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jan 20, 2014)

I find myself smiling


----------



## aabradley82 (Jan 20, 2014)

I ain't gonna laugh. Well, maybe just a little. Figure it's like when your buddy goes swimming in the Duck Swamp. Go ahead and laugh, your turn will come.


----------



## Bama B (Jan 20, 2014)

I cant laugh to much. Been there before myself.


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 20, 2014)

I have been there also. I got stuck in a creek back in the summer. I was casting the net in a small creek when the tide went out on me. It was not enough water in the mouth to float me out. We sat through the tide change and watched thunderstorms coming at us for a hour . We got out without getting hit . The bottom fell out as I pulled up the ramp with the boat. We got lucky.


----------



## Ga Waters (Jan 20, 2014)

Been there done that.Not fun.


----------



## deadend (Jan 20, 2014)

I think if a few of them saw a citizen stranded like that they'd write a ticket for disturbing the mud.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks like someone's gonna be late for supper!!!


----------



## Fathead (Jan 21, 2014)

Been there done that. It sucks


----------



## ssiredfish (Jan 21, 2014)

erock said:


> I've noticed that none of the regular posters from here on the coast are commenting/laughing at this pic. lol
> 
> Aint nobody got time for an hour long "safety check".



 Just glad my user name isnt the same as my boat name.....


----------



## BornNRaised (Jan 21, 2014)

deadend said:


> i think if a few of them saw a citizen stranded like that they'd write a ticket for disturbing the mud.



fact


----------



## sentrysam (Jan 23, 2014)

*for real*



Fathead said:


> Been there done that. It sucks



If you fish the salt long enuff ,you will find yourself in this same predicament ,as long as the tide keeps changing ,so will those sand bars .


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jan 23, 2014)

We're I'm from, we're taught to respect public servants, especially law enforcement and game wardens.

I've needed and provided help on the water a few times, so I would not make fun of a vessel in a predicament, even if somewhat self-inflicted.

I've depended on game wardens a few times to run off trespassers and the like.  One also tracked a lost deer backward to my property for over a mile.  I gave up on it the night before about 50 yards from the biggest buck I ever shot.

I've found game wardens to be honest, helpful, and respectful of me.  We owe them the same.


----------



## Mweathers (Jan 25, 2014)

Only two kinds of captains on the Ga Coast.....those that have been aground and those that are going to be aground.


----------



## JKnieper (Jan 25, 2014)

That looks like it would be a fun boat to operate.... In the water of course...


----------



## hmaadd (Jan 25, 2014)

I think this happens to most everybody at some point.  Almost got me last time I went to Savannah.


----------



## dotties cutter (Jan 26, 2014)

It would be funny except the second week we took out our new Key West 17.2 we did the same thing on a oyster bed. surprisingly , no damage. It was the first boat we ever owned.


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 27, 2014)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> We're I'm from, we're taught to respect public servants, especially law enforcement and game wardens.
> 
> I've needed and provided help on the water a few times, so I would not make fun of a vessel in a predicament, even if somewhat self-inflicted.
> 
> ...


You must not have had the pleasure of dealing with the Savannah area "Public Servants"....


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 27, 2014)

deadend said:


> Warms my heart.



Me too...


----------



## RCobb (Jan 27, 2014)

creekrocket said:


> You must not have had the pleasure of dealing with the Savannah area "Public Servants"....



This


----------



## ssiredfish (Jan 27, 2014)

creekrocket said:


> You must not have had the pleasure of dealing with the Savannah area "Public Servants"....



Good ones and bad ones just like any other thing.....

The only time I had a "problem" with them is when I took a bunch of girls out.  6 girls and me and my buddy.  They havent been invited back since.  Sure the scenery was good but we got stopped 4 times that day.  By every enforcement official out there.  DNR, USCG, Homeland and even the Brunswick Police(I didnt even know they had a boat!!).  They were obviously checkin the girls out but it became a pain to stop every few minutes.  The DNR guys were the funniest.  They came up flexin and tryin to look so cool it was hysterical.  If that was as bad as it ever gets, thats fine by me


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 27, 2014)

Glad you can find a little humor down there from them. Youre not going to find it here. You're right, there are good and bad everywhere. 
It just makes you wonder when an XX officer has an issue I.D.ing waterfowl, shellfish, and sometimes fish properly, but has the authority to write citations, what is wrong with this situation....
 That's why it "warms my heart" that they sit high and dry; in a place they know all to well that dries up long before half of the ebb tide..


----------



## zedex (Jan 28, 2014)

creekrocket said:


> It just makes you wonder when an XX officer has an issue I.D.ing waterfowl, shellfish, and sometimes fish properly, but has the authority to write citations, what is wrong with this situation....



 Yep. The DNR came to my place a few times to ID snakes I kept to make sure there were no illegal specimens. They were ready to scribe some revenue receipts but none had the ability to ID most of the collection. I offered use of my book, "Snakes of the World" so they could positively ID some milksnakes and California mountain kings. But they refused. Instead, they hung out in my house for over three hours waiting for a biologist from Macon to come ID the things. And, even he could not ID a few so he did use my book. 

 They can't tell you what it is, but they can write a ticket for having it??? Yea, something is wrong.

 Here, a few years back, I got a ticket for retention of undersized crabs. I admit, I retained them-- they were in the crab trap when I pulled it out the water. Boom. Automatic ticket by the water cop that was standing there when I pulled the trap up. Of course I fought the ticket in court and the very first thing I asked the water cop was to define "retention". His reply: " I'm not qualified to answer that". He ain't qualified to define the word, but he can tell the court I'm doing it. Case dismissed but I bet the practice lives on.

 As for the water cops sitting in the mud, I'm sure they'd write a ticket to anyone else for "destruction of wildlife habitat", "failure to maintain control of vessel" and a host of other violations they could think of in hopes at least one will stick. Yes, its' happened to many of us- mostly because the fishing was so great, we neglected to watch the water level.


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 28, 2014)

You nailed it zedex. Happens ALL the time..
I had one tell me not even a month ago that I couldn't hunt in a certain area because the Audubon Society was complaining, and that from that day until the end of season, "She" was declaring it a refuge!?! She explained from point a to point b was considered refuge until end of season! Explain that one!


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 28, 2014)

You nailed it zedex. Happens ALL the time..
I had one tell me not even a month ago that I couldn't hunt in a certain area because the Audubon Society was complaining, and that from that day until the end of season, "She" was declaring it a refuge!?! She explained from point a to point b was considered refuge until end of season! Explain that one!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## ridgerunner404 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well I look at it like this,, if you aint done that a time or 2,,, well the you aint fishin coastal right sometimes.


----------



## Redbow (Feb 9, 2014)

Happens up here in NC also, I've run aground many times the creeks and inlets are always changing from year to year.. Most of the Marine Fishery people here are pretty nice guys and gals never had an issue with any of them so far...


----------

